# poor puppies :(



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

As I've said before i live in a apartment where the only place my little ones can run around and play is not but 15 feet from the road and its very scary. I don't like putting them on leashes because they can't run and play. My little girl like to run towards the road when cars come by so i have to yell at her and play time is over its back in the house we go . I don't know what to do. Its unsafe for my chi's here


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Have you considered a really long lead? Like 20 ft? Then you could just bring them to the park or some place where there's lots of room. It's not as freeing as a good off leash romp, but better to play safe.

I wouldn't let them off leash in your current place - there's just too much of a risk.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Are you able to walk them to another area before letting them off their leads or is there a possibility of moving? Otherwise I don't really know what I can suggest other than more exercise in the house. It's only me, but I certainly would not be letting my dogs off their leads in this situation. What if they don't stop? Or you don't call them back in time? It's just too big a risk in my eyes and then it could cause others to be injured also.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would get a long training lead (15-20 ft). That way, they can run and play but you can control them. Or maybe you can buy a moveable pen, take it outside and set it up to let them play in it. That way they are contained for play. 

I definitely would NOT let them off lead with the road so close by. That is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

Theirs a main road infront of our place and a main highway behind use. Im thinkin about gettin a couple of those round plastic place area for babies. . . Its just a pin it don't have a top or bottom its plastic Im sure you know what Im talkin about. Im thinkin bout gets some of those and connecting them together to make one big chi outside area play area lol and its would be easily portable


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

kaymfg said:


> Theirs a main road infront of our place and a main highway behind use. Im thinkin about gettin a couple of those round plastic place area for babies. . . Its just a pin it don't have a top or bottom its plastic Im sure you know what Im talkin about. Im thinkin bout gets some of those and connecting them together to make one big chi outside area play area lol and its would be easily portable


That sounds like a great idea


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, I think a larger playpen would be an excellent idea. Are there any small dog only off leash dog parks where you live? We have one near us and there are size and weight restrictions. It's always empty, and is a great place to let a chi run.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm probably the lone ranger here, but I don't see the need for tiny dogs to even go outside. When I used to live in apartment, and before wee wee pads, my poodle went outside ONLY to potty and we went back inside. I have lots of fenced yard now and my 4 little chihuahuas very rarely go outside. They have comfy beds and each other, I dont believe its a requirement to go outside. They love to lay in the sunshine comin thru the window, and every once in a while I will take them out weather permitting. In this situation that close to the road, WOULD NOT GO THERE. 
pam in TX


----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

pjknust said:


> I'm probably the lone ranger here, but I don't see the need for tiny dogs to even go outside. When I used to live in apartment, and before wee wee pads, my poodle went outside ONLY to potty and we went back inside. I have lots of fenced yard now and my 4 little chihuahuas very rarely go outside. They have comfy beds and each other, I dont believe its a requirement to go outside. They love to lay in the sunshine comin thru the window, and every once in a while I will take them out weather permitting. In this situation that close to the road, WOULD NOT GO THERE.
> pam in TX


My dogs love it outside and i am not about to take something they love to do the most away. They whine when they want outside their not lay around kind of chi's so if they wanna go outside by all means they will go outside. Not to be rude of sort.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

kaymfg said:


> My dogs love it outside and i am not about to take something they love to do the most away. They whine when they want outside their not lay around kind of chi's so if they wanna go outside by all means they will go outside. Not to be rude of sort.


I agree. I think dogs need the mental and physical stimulation of being outside. The smells, the noises, the fresh air is good for them. I believe that buying some pens would really be your best option to keep them safe AND let them play. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree, I think they seem outside time. It stimulates the brain and helps the dogs o be happy and healthy. Then pen or long run sounds like a fantastic idea!


----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I agree. I think dogs need the mental and physical stimulation of being outside. The smells, the noises, the fresh air is good for them. I believe that buying some pens would really be your best option to keep them safe AND let them play.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Thanks  its only natural for them to wanna go out. Heck even the rich Hollywood dogs get to go outside lol


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Everything needs fresh air & sunshine as much as possible. Why couldn't you put a little fence up. It doesn't have to be tall. I built a 2 foot fence around my front yard. All it cost me was the paint & my animals & children are safe from the road.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I personally would buy a lead that you can let them run on but you can control where they go. 
We live in an apartment and honestly I would never let Jaxx off of his leash because you can't control elements like other dogs running up out of nowhere or vehicles that could easily hit a small dog without even seeing them.
Our apartment complex has a pet park for dogs to run free in but I don't let Jaxx in it because he can get through the opening in the gate.
Jaxx gets to run around off the leash but in a controlled environment when we take him to local parks that have baseball fields and such that are fenced in where we know that he is not going to run into traffic or anything else where he could get hurt.
We have found various places around town that is open to the public that is fenced in where we can take him. This means he might not get to run around free every day but we take him a lot and if we don't take him he can get a lot of exercise running on his leash on long walks everyday.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I made a 20 foot leash out of window blind cord. Very light. Got a small clip and made a handle too. Bonnie loves it when she goes out. I am at the back end of a small street and have a large side yard. Unfortunately my other two have learned how to go underneath that fence! So their time off leash came to an abupt end. I also have a double exercise pen for them, but they don't even want to go out, unless they are off leash. Oh well, I ask them and they run away if I have their leash and harness in my hand.!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I was going to suggest an xpen or something like that. No way would I let my dogs off leash so close to the road.... good luck in finding something!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

We live in the city...Rico takes lots of walkies on a lead...it is not safe to just let a dog out without a leash


----------



## Evelyn<3Romeo (May 7, 2012)

Romeo loves having a run around outside! I think it's important for all dogs to have at least a 10 min walk or at least outside time daily. Before we had our garden fenced, we used a 20ft lead with a peg that screwed into the ground. x


----------

